

Ask HN: Best website to find a laptop by spec - andrea_s

I&#x27;m a bit disappointed with the &quot;laptop search engines&quot; I could find through Google - they invariably fail to categorize by some of the metrics I&#x27;m interested in.<p>Does anybody know a laptop finder website that allows to filter by (1) size, (2) amount of RAM, (3) core, (4) SSD size and (5) screen resolution?
======
ProductChart
[http://things.gnod.com/laptops/](http://things.gnod.com/laptops/) has the
metrics you are looking for.

